# girlfriend is getting her first ride...help



## Guest (Oct 11, 2006)

HI all, I've been riding for 12 years now & just got the girl to try it last season. She went out about 3 times with my old winterstick. She did pretty good considering she was riding a 153 & she's only about 5'3", give or take. So, she want's a set-up for her birthday. I said great(cause it wasn't jewlery that she asked for). I wanted to get her on the new Roxy Ally, but she sais to get her something less $ cause it's her first & it's going to get trashed. What a girl! So, I am now looking @ the Forum Aura or the Burton Feather. Any other suggestions on a deck between $250 & $350. Thanks,


----------

